# Joining the Orbea Family



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

I just received my recently purchased frameset for a 2006 Orca. It's fantastic! Now I just have to get it built up and resist taking it out too early on the oft-treacherous Michigan winter roads (although it's not like the summer roads are all that great here in the pothole state....especially in our current economy). I'm too darn excited for the new bike!

Any thoughts on components that match well with the carbon/silver Orca? I'm covered in my group (Ultegra & Dura Ace mix) & wheels (Ksyrium SLs), but am now thinking stems, bars, & posts. Decisions, decisions........


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations. I am also a newcomer. That silver and black combo is very attractive and makes a really nice bike. I really like the Orbea line plus in my area you just don't see that many of them. I cannot say I have ever seen one at a large ride. Trek and Cannondale on the other hand, can't swing a dead cat without hitting one of them. Not saying they are bad bikes just more common.

Posts I cannot comment on, as far as bars I have a set of ITM Millennium Super 31.8 alloy bars that have very smooth bends that are awesome. 

If you are interested I have a new in box Deda Einstein stem 100mm w/ carbon fiber faceplate and Ti bolts. I just don't need it. It is absolutely beautiful all CNC'd.


----------



## tribuzby (Dec 27, 2007)

Congrats-I am also looking at getting one, or a kuota kalibur, or cervelo p2c. Did you buy it new or used? I love that paint set up! What made you choose it over something else?


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

picture please........


----------



## plag (Apr 30, 2007)

Congrats! You wont be dissapointed and will definately grab some attention on the streets.


----------

